# 15g Frameless



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey guys, some of you may have seen my other thread, I have decided to take this tank in a different direction instead of what I wanted to do before in the other thread.

So, well, I have got a 15g Framelss tank custom built out of 3/8" glass.
For lighting I ordered a 3, yes 3x24w NO T5 fixture off of ebay. This fixture is actually from overseas some where in the china/japan area I assume, here's why...









But anyways, I will be running an AC20 (Mini) for mechanical filtration with the surface skimmer attatchment and will heat the tank with a 50w Ebojager heater.

I do plan on running a CO2 system and I would like to have that set up before adding plants so that I can get it all regulated/automated. Any one know how much/often I should disperse the CO2 into the water? Would the AC20 make for a good diffuser?

I had two pieces of Lace Rock shipped in from Utah and I will be using EcoComplete for substrate.

Now, I have a Reverse Osmosis unit with a Deionization chamber that I use for purifying my tapwater to mix with salt so I can change out the water on my reef tank. Should I use that, or should I simply use tapwater and standard water conditioner for FW tanks? Imput on this would be appreciated.

Now, for the lights, the ones that came with the fixture all say that they are 14000K and I realy like the look of them, can i get by with useing them, or should I switch it to 2x10k and one 65k, or could I do one 14k, one 10k, and one 65k?

Ok, pictures of what I got so far...
Light bulbs









Fixture flipped on the legs, I REALLY like this feature 









And the FTS....









Comments and Suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Beautiful setup, can't wait to see it full. Those bulbs should be fine, as long as you like the look.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

The look is awsome, a crisp white.

Thanks 

Should I use a background? I am thinking that balck would look nice.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm a big fan of black myself, but I like white on certain tanks too.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Is this a good choice for my initial CO2 system set up? I can get a 5lb CO2 bottle no porblem. Will there be anything else that I would need to purchase?
Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

t-sav said:


> Is this a good choice for my initial CO2 system set up? I can get a 5lb CO2 bottle no porblem. Will there be anything else that I would need to purchase?
> Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System


PM organic sideburns he/she bought the same setup for her 46gal tank. I know he/she did not complain about it organic sideburns setup.


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmm... Pretty sure Organic Sideburns was a he... Anyway, as for using RO, it's not necessary, as you'd just have to reconstitute it. Too much effort imo. I'm relatively certain that the vast majority of the members here just use plain tap water with dechlor. Nice setup, by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks guys

I think that I will go with a Milwaukee regulator as it already has a bubble counter on it. For a diffusor, would the AC mini work any good? Or should I buy the class bulb looking tye?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Using hte Mini will get noisy, and possibly lock up the impellar. That said, I've used my canister for hte past 6 months and it works fine....

....however, I would suggest getting a bubble diffuser and breaking down the bubbles before they enter the mini. This will increase the efficiency greatly! GL

Nice lights, BTW!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I always love open top,frameless tanks. As for the rocks they look good but perhaps i will need to see another updated picture with substrate and plants before i can really comment. But so far,it has been a great start!


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

In Saltwater tanks, there is a film that forms on the top of the water and you have to use a surface skimmer to take care of it. Do FWPTs also have this film on top of the water?


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

ive never seen a white film in salt water tanks, usually because there should be enough water movement to avoid that... but they use skimmers to remove nutrients. whereas in freshwater tanks, we do develop a skin because we don't like water movement at the surface to avoid outgassing CO2. I've seen some people use surface skimmers but I don't think it's necessary. I just disturb it with my fingers and do some water changes and it kinda goes away after a while. But thats just me. Is your tank forming this?

I cant wait to see how this tank turns out... I love frameless tanks!


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Update...I got the AC Surface skimmer and I have finally painted the back of the tank, black. Now that was a task, I have never masked off a framless tank, that was fun lol.

Now, for this tank, I am wanting to go with a school of either Neon, or Black Tetras. How many can I have in this tank? There will be plenty of open room for them to swim. They will be the only fish in the tank, I am trying to keep it simple.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it dude. I'd suggest you get yourself lots of smaller rocks of the same type as the larger ones-- you'll want extras to play with.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, I am definantly going to go with some mroe rock.

For the Rock Scape, I am thinking of going with a pillar on the left and a flat top/plane on the right. The right side rock scape will be sorter than the left.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Like the setup!!! I really like the lighting system. What is the length of the light system, I'm looking for one right now for an 8 gal I have. The length needs to be only 16" long though.

Aquaphish


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

The AC mini will work well as a diffuser as long as you don't do more than a bubble or two every couple of seconds. If you give it a sudden burst of bubbles, the siphon will break, but then restarts itself in 15 sec or so.

I just enlarged the hole on the bottom of the intake strainer and slipped the co2 line through that...but you have that surface skimmer so I don't know if you can do that...

Oh, and using my AC is efficient enough to get my plants pearling, so I think it's fine


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Aquaphish, the lights are 24" long.

Thanks for the input on the AC20 Jason


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

For this tank, I am wanting to keep it very minimalistic. For plants, I am thinking of haveing _Cyperus helferi_ in the back and _Eleocharis parvula_ in the front.

I am waiting on the substrate so that I can start the tank....


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did the tank cost?


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

$65, my LFS built it for me.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

t-sav said:


> $65, my LFS built it for me.


That's awesome! Is this a common thing? Do a lot of LFS do that?


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm not sure, mine does lol.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Changed up the hard scape and I am STILL waiting on the substrate to arrive...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO, Rocks seem a bit un-balanced. I don't know how to describe positioning advice better, I'd just ask you to look at some more of Amano's Iwagumis to get a better idea. I think You need to find/choose a rock to be the main one-- one that's either a lot bigger than the others, or you can make it look bigger.

Also, If I were you I wouldn't use Cypress Helferi-- it's probably kinda big for this tank. Why not try eleocharis vivapora instead as a background plant?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

If you plan on using a low foreground, and slope the substrate a bit, Blyxa japonica would make a fine background.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

im not sure if anyone has really pointed this out but you want only one type of rock and try to use irregular triangles like this 
this is obviously a larger tank but the principals are the same
Zoom
or like this on a smaller tank 
Zoom
if you look around this site you might be able to get some ideas 
ADA All Rights reserved. Vendita Prodotti per Acquari d'acqua dolce - Takashi Amano NATURAQUARIUM


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that I will be going with the 20g plant back from Aquat Botanic, it's called the "Artistic Series Pastel Garden 20 gallon". I know my tank is a 15g, but that just means I don't have to wait as long for the plants to grow lol.


----------



## flynn (May 31, 2006)

Here's a few ideas for rock layout thanks to the joys of Photoshop.

The basic idea is to make the eyes seek out harmony in the shapes, or at least find meaningful discord! I have included a mini version of each layout to highlight whats going on. The yellow lines mark the golden section in each design, the point that marks the 1.6:1 ratio, this is your friend and will save you from drab symmetry.  

I moved your heater and filter too, otherwise they tend to draw the eye a lot.

Hope this helps (u can tell I wasn't that busy at work today...)

#1


















#2


















#3


















#4


















#5


















I'd love to hear what you think.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW :eek5: :eek5: :eek5: 

That's sweet man, I'm ugh, stund...I will post back later when I my head stops spinning!!!!


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah?

Now, the rocks that I am using are 3 totally different types, is that asthetically acceptable? If not, where can I find some nice, dark greay/white patch rock. Not sure what the name would be, but I have seen it in many Amano tanks.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

IMHO I would keep the rock farthest to the left in the same place, but move this longish front rock behind the smaller pointy one. Then whan you receive your substrate, spread it and slope it around the rocks.


----------



## flynn (May 31, 2006)

Lol, thanks. It really is very easy if u know photoshop, plus I know jack about plants and fish but I can contribute in this area.  

:thumbsup: Like your design, but as nightshop says the flatter rock would look best at the back. With three rocks you should be aiming at a triangular layout when viewed from above.

The different colours of stone don't bother me too much, but it would be better if they were all the same material. if you smother them in moss or something it will be less of an issue.


----------



## t-sav (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry for lack up updates, my Modem went on the blink and I had to get a replacement.

So....water is in the tank...









I realy like the way this hardscape looks, and here is what I hope to accomplish when it is fully planted/grown-in.









Just as any good planted tank, mine also makes a geometric shape with the scape.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

i really like your plan, hopefully all will go as planned and it will wor out great!

im not sure if you said it but what plant do you plan on using on the left to form the top left part of the triangle? a sag.? and the other plant is dwarf hg right?

good luck!

- fish newb -


----------



## flynn (May 31, 2006)

That will look really good, a classic triangular shakkei. If you get bored of the all green look you could eventually put something like Rotala indica at the back left corner. I can see it now with a school of dwarf rasboras!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

hey t-sav,

i like the plan! the triangle is gonna be great once it all fills in. i myself am starting an 8 gallon ada tank soon once all my equipment is gathered together.
however i noticed that you have eco complete soil maybe, but i dont think its thick enough. the hairgrass roots will most likely want maybe 2-3 inches.


----------

